# My new Blog



## Carol's Photography (Oct 31, 2015)

I've started a new Blog to go along with my website. I specialize in Weddings and Fashion
Check it out if you like Regina Award Winning Wedding Photographer - Your Wedding Your Way!
Thx , Hope you like it


----------

